# [UPS] Problem z konfiguracją EVER'a Eco Pro 1200

## shido

Witam.

Mam problem z EVER'em EcoPro 1200

-Zainstalowałem pakiecik do obsługi Ever'ów z zależnościami (wszystko zamaskowane v0.1.8)

-w config'u wybrałem odpowiednią serię

-uruchamiam powersoftplus i działa

-dodaje do default'a i już uruchamia się przy starcie

-rozpoznaje stany typu pod prądem i na baterii

Wygląda jak by było wszystko ok. Problem polega na tym że po wyczerpaniu baterii system nie wyłącza się. Nie wiem czy czasem nie trzeba mieć czegoś specjalnego w kernelu ustawionego?

Po za obsługą COM'a nic nie dodawałem. Configi są dziwne. Niby w miarę zrozumiałe ale jak widać nie do końca.

Podstawowy problem to brak dokumentacji. Po za tą biedą ze strony ever'a nic na razie nie znalazłem , tylko same problemy :/

Może komuś te cuda działają? Jakieś sugestie? Jakaś dokumentacja?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Pokazałbyś chociaż te pliki konfiguracyjne.

----------

## shido

psplus.conf – tu wybieram mojego UPS'ka

```
#####################################################################

# Plik konfiguracji PowerSoft

#####################################################################

# interface types

# Select one of the values specified below and assign its name to the 

# 'interface' option.

#####################################################################

#    sinline       -> Sinline 800-3000

#    sinline_usb   -> Sinline 800-3000 - USB Interface

#    duopro        -> DUO Pro 350,500

#    ecopro        -> ECO Pro 350,500,700

#    ecopro_usb    -> ECO Pro 400-1200 CDS - USB interface

#    netstd        -> NET 500,700,1000,1400,2200 DPC

#    net3000       -> NET 3000 DPC

#    snmpcard      -> Sinline XL SNMP Management Card (not available yet)

#    sinlinexl     -> Sinline XL (2006)

#    sinlinexl_usb -> Sinline XL (2006) - USB Interface

#    sinlinepro    -> Sinline PRO (2006)

#    sinlinepro_usb-> Sinline PRO (2006) - USB Interface

#####################################################################

# example: interface=sinline

interface=ecopro 
```

ecopro.conf – tu nic nie zmieniam.

```
##############################################################

# Plik konfiguracji sterownika ECO Pro dla PowerSoft Plus

##############################################################

# communication port (in this case it's a serial port)

commport=/dev/ttyS0

##############################################################

# EVENTS section - assign configured action indexes

# Every defined event below, may have its own corresponding

# action. Actions can be configured in psduser.conf

#

# It's possible to add events with subsequent numbers which 

# may have duplicated ID's but different action indexes. 

#

# Prefix: deXX - where XX is a two digit number (00,01,...,)

# !!! ID's and names in this section are hard-coded and should 

# not be changed, until corresponding changes are made in the 

# source code of the application! 

##############################################################

# list of all event id's available for this type of ups

# 0x0001: power ok/restored

# 0x0002: power failure

# 0x0040: battery low

##############################################################

de00.id=1

de00.name=POWER HAS BEEN RESTORED.

de00.action.index=1

de01.id=2

de01.name=POWER FAILURE! Power is supplied from internal batteries.

de01.action.index=0

de02.id=64

de02.name=UPS batteries are discharged.

de02.action.index=

de03.id=2

de03.name=POWER FAILURE! Power is supplied from internal batteries.

de03.action.index=5
```

psduser.conf – tu jest sedno

```
#############################################################

# PowerSoft Plus - User configuration file

#############################################################

# the most important configuration option

system_shutdown_command=shutdown -h now

auto_ups_shutdown=1

# Email server configuration

email_sender_address=person@server.com

smtp_server_address=smtp.server.com

smtp_auth_username=login

smtp_auth_password=password

#############################################################

# User configured actions

# Prefix: uaXX - where XX is a two digit number (00,01,...)

# These actions are assigned by index to events in driver 

# configuration file

#############################################################

#############################################################

# this action is preconfigured for stored energy mode event, 

# and could be assigned to corresponding event in currently

# selected UPS driver config file

#############################################################

ua00.alert.enable=1

ua00.alert.text=UPS is in stored energy mode

ua00.command.enable=0

ua00.command.path=/bin/echo "UPS is in stored energy mode"

ua00.email.enable=0

ua00.email.sender=Someone

ua00.email.recipient=person@server.com

ua00.email.subject=POWER FAIL!

ua00.email.content=<html><body><b><font color=#FF0000>UPS is in stored energy mode.</font><b></body></html>

# if 'reboot' is set to 1, computer will be restarted after shutdown

ua00.shutdown.enable=1

ua00.shutdown.timeout=60

ua00.shutdown.reboot=0

ua00.network.enable=0

ua00.network.clients=0,1

#############################################################

# this action is preconfigured for "UPS is in normal mode" event, 

# and could be assigned to corresponding event in currently

# selected UPS driver config file, also can be extended with 

# parameters as it is shown in above example (ua00)

#############################################################

ua01.alert.enable=1

ua01.alert.text=UPS is in normal mode

#############################################################

# this action is preconfigured for UPS standby mode event, 

# and could be assigned to corresponding event in currently

# selected UPS driver config file

#############################################################

ua02.alert.enable=0

ua02.alert.text=UPS is in standby mode

#############################################################

# exemplified action sending message to network clients with

# 0,1 index, configured in psnet.conf file.

#############################################################

ua05.alert.enable=0

ua05.alert.text=It's a test message

ua05.network.enable=0

ua05.network.clients=0,1 
```

ciekawa jest opcja

```
ua00.shutdown.timeout=60
```

ale jej zmiana nic nie powoduje

Po zmianie na wartość „10”, UPS pracuje bardzo dziwnie. Jak Ever'kowi wyłącze wtyczkę z prądu to komputer pod niego podłączony wyłącza się od razu i ponownie uruchamia

psnet.conf – tu nic nie robię

```
#####################################################################

# Plik konfiguracji PowerSoft

#####################################################################

# configuration of network clients and their actions assignments

# name can be a DNS name or just an IP address

# for example:

nc00.name=192.168.0.100

nc01.name=

# etc...
```

netcln.conf – tu też nic nie robię

```
##############################################################

# Plik konfiguracji klienta sieciowego PowerSoft Plus

##############################################################

#

# security: 

# give mgmt access rights only for stations spec. below

# Name of computer or its IP address

#

nms0=localhost

nms1=

# user config

# shutdown system command. 

# by default: shutdown -h now (hardcoded)

shutdown_normal_command=shutdown -h now

# reboot system command

# by default: reboot command (hardcoded)

reboot_command=reboot
```

----------

## Bialy

Nie znam się na tym, ale na chłopski rozum to tutaj czegoś brakuje.

 *shido wrote:*   

> ecopro.conf – tu nic nie zmieniam.
> 
> ```
> 
> de02.id=64
> ...

 

----------

## shido

```
de02.action.index= 
```

Też to zauważyłem, ale tak już było i na razie tego nie zmieniałem – nie wiem na co...

----------

## Bialy

Googlując zaciekawiło mnie to:

 *shido wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mam problem z EVER'em EcoPro 1200
> 
> 

 

```
#    sinline       -> Sinline 800-3000 

#    sinline_usb   -> Sinline 800-3000 - USB Interface 

#    duopro        -> DUO Pro 350,500 

#    ecopro        -> ECO Pro 350,500,700 

#    ecopro_usb    -> ECO Pro 400-1200 CDS - USB interface 

#    netstd        -> NET 500,700,1000,1400,2200 DPC 

#    net3000       -> NET 3000 DPC 

#    snmpcard      -> Sinline XL SNMP Management Card (not available yet) 

#    sinlinexl     -> Sinline XL (2006) 

#    sinlinexl_usb -> Sinline XL (2006) - USB Interface 

#    sinlinepro    -> Sinline PRO (2006) 

#    sinlinepro_usb-> Sinline PRO (2006) - USB Interface
```

I dlaczego wybrałeś "ecopro"?

Twój UPS nie ma interfejsu USB?

----------

## shido

 *Quote:*   

> I dlaczego wybrałeś "ecopro"? 
> 
> Twój UPS nie ma interfejsu USB?

 

Tak zgadza się, mój Ever'ek ma RS-232

To jest konkretnie ten model

EVER ECO PRO CDS RACK

----------

## Bialy

A próbowałeś użyć:

```
interface=ecopro_usb
```

  :Question: 

----------

## shido

Wersja z interfejsem USB różni się w configu tylko tym prarametrem

```
# UPS Serial number

serialnumber=ECOPRO00
```

nie widzę więc sensu ustawienia w

psplus.conf

na

```
interface=ecopro_usb 
```

ecopro_usb.conf

```
##############################################################

# Plik konfiguracji sterownika ECO Pro CDS dla PowerSoft Plus

##############################################################

# UPS Serial number

serialnumber=ECOPRO00

##############################################################

# EVENTS section - assign configured action indexes

# Every defined event below, may have its own corresponding

# action. Actions can be configured in psduser.conf

#

# It's possible to add events with subsequent numbers which

# may have duplicated ID's but different action indexes.

#

# Prefix: deXX - where XX is a two digit number (00,01,...,)

# !!! ID's and names in this section are hard-coded and should

# not be changed, until corresponding changes are made in the

# source code of the application!

##############################################################

# list of all event id's available for this type of ups

# 0x0001: power ok/restored

# 0x0002: power failure

# 0x0040: battery low

##############################################################

de00.id=1

de00.name=POWER HAS BEEN RESTORED.

de00.action.index=1

de01.id=2

de01.name=POWER FAILURE! Power is supplied from internal batteries.

de01.action.index=0

de02.id=64

de02.name=UPS batteries are discharged.

de02.action.index=

de03.id=2

de03.name=POWER FAILURE! Power is supplied from internal batteries.

de03.action.index=5
```

----------

## Bialy

Spróbuj sciągnąć i zainstalować paczkę od Evera.

Poczytaj plik Pomoc.pdf.

Może to coś pomoże.Last edited by Bialy on Tue Feb 03, 2009 8:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## shido

Nie no ręce opadają. Manual w takim miejscu   :Mad: 

Dzięki wielkie. Ja bym na to nie wpadł   :Confused: 

Jutro sobie poczytam

----------

